# Archocentrus Sp. Red Point have eggs



## Pablo

That was fast. The female can't be more than 1.5" and 2.5" male. But I saw the eggs in the coconut cave yesterday. Not many- they're small fish, but there they are. About 50 hours in now and theres only a couple that have turned white. Unfortunately I was unprepared with an antifungal. I did get Hikari Firstbites though

Someone said they lost some of their Archocentrus Sp fry. Im hoping I wont lose too many as they are the only fish in the tank and there really isn't anything that could stress them or hurt them in there...

Wish me luck 

And my wallet too...


----------



## MacFish

Congrats! Mine first spawned when they were even a little smaller than that. Like you said, only about 50 eggs or so. I too was unprepared and the babies all got eaten up. Second spawn they had a tank to themselves and I still have easily 50 babies left at about 1/2".

Like convicts, they are very good parents. I am sure you will have a very high survival rate.


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> Congrats! Mine first spawned when they were even a little smaller than that. Like you said, only about 50 eggs or so. I too was unprepared and the babies all got eaten up. Second spawn they had a tank to themselves and I still have easily 50 babies left at about 1/2".
> 
> Like convicts, they are very good parents. I am sure you will have a very high survival rate.


They struck me as apathetic parents. I put my finger IN their cave today when I did a W/C and they just got out of my way... They'll both come out to eat and leave the eggs alone.

I once had a Bolivian Ram female that sat 1" above her clutch of eggs for over 72 hours. Literally did not move. Fanned them the whole time.


----------



## Pablo

How long do these friggin things take to hatch? Its like 9o hours in almost.


----------



## Ciddian

again pablo, good luck..  get photos if you can! ^^


----------



## Pablo

Ciddian said:


> again pablo, good luck..  get photos if you can! ^^


Well they're hatching as we speak. I've got some hydra in there though... we'll see how that works. if you flick the buggers off they just re attatch somewhere and they're squish proof (being made of jell-o and all)


----------



## Ciddian

OOhhh hydra?!  I was always a pond nerd.. lol.. 

They are definatly tricky i guess, you cant squish em?


----------



## Pablo

They're like twinkies. THey just revert to their original shape- and because of the way theyre built- you can squish em and the piece that didnt squish falls off and makes a new hydra....

bout 30 eggs hatched btw. I have grotesque egg sacs with tails in my gravel. excelsior.


----------



## MT-ED

Cool! I've got this kind of feeling that mine are going to be pairing up pretty soon. The biggest male (still only about 1" SL)


















..............is already getting feisty with the other male, and one of the females is getting lots of belly colour just like Convicts do.

A bit of chasing one another around is happening now.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo

MT-ED said:


> Cool! I've got this kind of feeling that mine are going to be pairing up pretty soon. The biggest male (still only about 1" SL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............is already getting feisty with the other male, and one of the females is getting lots of belly colour just like Convicts do.
> 
> A bit of chasing one another around is happening now.
> 
> Martin.


Themz kinda both look male those 2... top one MAAAAYBE female but I 99% doubt it

the male actually has more orange in this species IME

the males yellowish spot on his tail will turn red once he loses his virginity. the anal and dorsal fin develop a red point too.

HENCE red point convict

I Figured it out! Woohoo


----------



## MT-ED

Those pics are the same fish Pablo. The male.

By the way....when you do a quote, you can edit out the picture URL's and just keep the relevant text yanno.

Martin.


----------



## MacFish

Ya my females don't have any red/orange on them at all. Just different shades of blue or purple/blue sometimes. 

Not sure what happened to my most recent spawn. I haven't seen any babies in a few days. There are still 5 from their last spawn in with them and about 50 of their first spawn in 2 other tanks though. 

Loving the frequent updates on both of yours. I can't wait to see pics once they get a little larger


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> Ya my females don't have any red/orange on them at all. Just different shades of blue or purple/blue sometimes.
> 
> Not sure what happened to my most recent spawn. I haven't seen any babies in a few days. There are still 5 from their last spawn in with them and about 50 of their first spawn in 2 other tanks though.
> 
> Loving the frequent updates on both of yours. I can't wait to see pics once they get a little larger


Well the pics Ive posted are like 3 weeks old.

Its a matter of them staying still not growing. My camera is a sub $100 Kodak Kocrap 

I have several pictures of bluish smudges


----------



## Pablo

MT-ED said:


> Those pics are the same fish Pablo. The male.
> 
> By the way....when you do a quote, you can edit out the picture URL's and just keep the relevant text yanno.
> 
> Martin.


I hadn't thought to bother.


----------



## MT-ED

Some more pics.....

A Female.....










Male............



















Two more of the same Female......



















Martin.


----------



## Pablo

I tell ya I am REALLY getting tired of these guys. Most monotanous behaviour... I really want to get Spilurums again. Those bastards are completely crazyyy.


----------



## Pablo

THEY HAVE A NAME!!!

"Cryptoheros honduran red point" Turns out they are being reclassified with some other smaller archo's into this new genus. We'll hafta see how that goes

Also turns out they dont get very big- just like average medium apisto size


----------



## MacFish

Very cool. Where did you read that?

I went up north for the weekend and came back to more wrigglers. Doesn't look like as big a spawn as last time.


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> Very cool. Where did you read that?
> 
> I went up north for the weekend and came back to more wrigglers. Doesn't look like as big a spawn as last time.


Do you leave the lights on at night or anything? Mine are getting ready to breed again and the retards lost their last spawn. 50 wrigglers, went to sleep, all gone the next day and the male was "smacking the bitch up" if you will

My water is pretty soft I wonder if thats it... my pH is in the high sixes...


----------



## MacFish

No I left the lights out while I was away. I usually leave them out most days, turn them on at night for a while then turn them out again when I go to bed. 

I lost my last batch too. Had tons of swimmers then all of a sudden, none.


----------



## nightowl1350

I know many angel breeders leave the tank lights on 24/7 when the pair has fry. None of my cichlids will parent raise, so I'm no expert. It wouldn't hurt to try it that way and see if they keep the fry. After a point (2 weeks or so) the pair want to spawn again so you have to remove the pair or the fry. The pair see the older babies as a threat to a new spawn and eat them.


----------



## MacFish

Hmm, maybe I'll leave the lights on and give it a try. 

I thought the same about the older fry in the tank too but my pair don't seem to mind. I still have 5 babies froma previous spawn in there with them. The parents will chase them if they get too close to the eggs/wrigglers but for the most part, they ignore them. I will be pulling them out this week though before the new fry go free swimming.


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll leave the lights on and give it a try.
> 
> I thought the same about the older fry in the tank too but my pair don't seem to mind. I still have 5 babies froma previous spawn in there with them. The parents will chase them if they get too close to the eggs/wrigglers but for the most part, they ignore them. I will be pulling them out this week though before the new fry go free swimming.


Perhaps "Archocentrus boringus?"

"Lame Ass Cichlid?"

"Mason's Stoner Fish?"

"Escaped Convict" (cuzz they always hide hehehe)

"Closet flamer convict" hehe hehe hehe. Red tail.. hides... hehe


----------



## MacFish

I think yours are defective. Mine definitely do not hide and are a blast to watch. The fun doubles once there is fry about.


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> I think yours are defective. Mine definitely do not hide and are a blast to watch. The fun doubles once there is fry about.


Care to provide a photo of your setup and your water parameters??? plz???


----------



## MacFish

My camera is at work but I'll get some shots tomorrow night. 

My pair are in a 33 gal. pH is 7.0 and temp is a steady 78 degrees. Water change once a week. Usually about 30% but sometimes only 15% if I'm lazy. On the weeks of 15%, I usually do it twice.

I have 4 sword tails in with them that they chase around all the time and there is also 5 or 6 baby HRP's from 2 spawns ago still in there. They are getting more and more annoyed at them so they will be coming out soon. 

I have 3 main caves for them of which, they rotate spawns between the far left and far right. Haven't used the middle one yet. I have a couple Java Ferns in there as well as some fake plants. As I explained in a previous thread, my tank is basically right in front of a window so there is LOTS of algae. I have to scrape the glass every few days or the water looks green  

I see you are selling your pair. If I had some tank space, I'd pick them up. I'd love some new blood. Although I must admit I have my eye on some of MT-ED's fry


----------



## Pablo

MacFish said:


> My camera is at work but I'll get some shots tomorrow night.
> 
> My pair are in a 33 gal. pH is 7.0 and temp is a steady 78 degrees. Water change once a week. Usually about 30% but sometimes only 15% if I'm lazy. On the weeks of 15%, I usually do it twice.
> 
> I have 4 sword tails in with them that they chase around all the time and there is also 5 or 6 baby HRP's from 2 spawns ago still in there. They are getting more and more annoyed at them so they will be coming out soon.
> 
> I have 3 main caves for them of which, they rotate spawns between the far left and far right. Haven't used the middle one yet. I have a couple Java Ferns in there as well as some fake plants. As I explained in a previous thread, my tank is basically right in front of a window so there is LOTS of algae. I have to scrape the glass every few days or the water looks green
> 
> I see you are selling your pair. If I had some tank space, I'd pick them up. I'd love some new blood. Although I must admit I have my eye on some of MT-ED's fry


maybe my fish are broken. there were extra parts left in the box after i put them together....

I have similar water. its R/O and I remineralize it


----------



## MT-ED

Well, I've got two pairs paired up now, plus the other two look like a male and female. They're all still like Dwarf Cichlid sized, but gorgeously coloured and doing all the "I'm too sexy for my fins" moves every time each male and female of a pair meets one another. Lots of chasing around of the "opposition" going on too. Good thing they're in a 120.

Assuming I get a spawn.....like no-brainer...DUH....WHEN I get a spawn we'll have to look into some genetic diversification Macfish. Harold wants some at The Menagerie too.

Martin.


----------



## MacFish

Sounds like a plan


----------



## MT-ED

You're going to want them even more now....check out my latest pics....























































As you can see, plenty of action going on 

Martin.


----------



## MacFish

Beauties! Yours have more green in them than mine do although my male has been looking like that in the last few days. Some of my babies look very close to that as well. 

You take great pics BTW


----------



## nightowl1350

Looks like a breeding tube or two showing there as well. Spawning shoudn't be too far off it it is. Very great colours on them.


----------



## MT-ED

Last night, I decided to try some pics without flash. I got far more fuzzy shots because of the slower shutter speed, but then.......



















And this one, which might just be one of the best fish pictures I've ever taken. He framed himself beautifully against the plants.










Hope you enjoyed!

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian

Wow no lie! great photos.. :3


----------



## Pablo

Here are my vastly less good (is that proper english?) HRP photos from today.


----------



## MT-ED

Pablo said:


> Here are my vastly less good (is that proper english?) HRP photos from today.


I think that's sort of PabloYodaSpeak or some language like that.
I understand cool fish though, and those are cool fish......even though you're not entirely convinced.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo

MT-ED said:


> I think that's sort of PabloYodaSpeak or some language like that.
> I understand cool fish though, and those are cool fish......even though you're not entirely convinced.
> 
> Martin.


You can have em if theyre so cool man 

Have them you may if so cool think you they are.
There is another skywalker.


----------



## MT-ED

Pablo said:


> You can have em if theyre so cool man
> 
> Have them you may if so cool think you they are.
> There is another skywalker.


Hmmmmmm........The Farce is strong in this one.

Point Reds Honduran already having I am.

Martin.


----------

